# The 2 yougins



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

The 2 youngest girls


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Pretty girls! They look so healthy and content.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

They sure are spoiled


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

After we stopped having chickens, our neighbor got some, and they would wander around our yard, too. There was one that was my buddy, she would follow me around like a puppy, and if she wasn't here, I could call for her, and she would come running. She looked just like these girls! Sister Sugar Bugger is what she answered to!


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

I wish my chickens were like that they just sit at the fence til I come. I'm sure they'd be right at the door all day or exploring if they were completely free rangers


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I just noticed, 

DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW MUCH THAT FEED DISH COSTS IF YOU HAD TO BUY ONE??????? DANG!!


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

What hmm ?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

The GMC Dog Dish hubcap? Those things are high, if you ever need to just buy one. My son and I redid a '69 years ago, and that sucker was over 50 bucks! They are selling for around 20 on ebay now, but we didn't have ebay then!!


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh its like a gmc one my dad found in the woods we use them our dogs chickens cats whatever


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Use a frisbee and sell that sucker!!


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Haha would Craigslist work I might try it ?


----------

